# Compensation Claim - Bank Reference



## notabene (3 May 2018)

In beginging to preapare an appeal for compesation for a lost tracker - I am aware of an assumption made wrongly by the FSO at the time that my mortgage was moved as I was in finanical distress. This was not the case, nor did they see any documentation to uphold this assumption, other than there was some debt which needed a topup in order to clear it sooner than planned so the mortgage could be moved. There were no arrears on this debt or the mortgage. 

Have contacted my own bank which is a different provider to my mortgage provider looking for a 'bank reference' in that I have kept a good record with my bank over the last two decades, all loans paid off early, savings etc 

The bank says they do not provide any such refernces anymore and that I can use my bank statements to prove this in terms of compensation. They say they do not 'give statements of character' I do not feel this is character but more a statement of fact, what has acutally occured. 

I have a couple of issues with this, firstly this will require a data request which will take 40days if they are on time, more if not and longer again if the records are complete. I will then have to sift through it all to find the information required 

Furthermore, I feel my financial privacy is being breached by having to put my account statements on show for various accounts when the bank can very easily confirm that I was not in any financial distress at any stage while I have been a customer of theirs. I have contacted the data protection commissioner in relation to this but while I wait for them to get back - does anyone have any experience of this.


----------



## cremeegg (3 May 2018)

Bank references used to be a common thing. Nowadays banks generally do not provide them.


----------



## moneymakeover (3 May 2018)

I found the data protection in Portarlington worse than useless.
I wrote to them one time complaining about the bank not being able to find my mortgage contract.
The bank claimed it was unretrievable.
The data protection couldn't care less.


----------

